# Hypothetical Most fighting skills turtle.



## fbsmith3 (Oct 3, 2011)

If all species of turtle were the same size. What turtle species would be king of the ring. I'm not advocating fighting turtles, I just wonder what turtle has the best fighting skills. 

They need them in the wild for defense. A hard shell can only get them so far.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Oct 3, 2011)

Snapper...alligator or common I guess it wouldn't matter if they were the same size.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 3, 2011)

Little male Russian tortoises can be VERY aggressive! I vote for them.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Oct 3, 2011)

jeffbens0n said:


> Snapper...alligator or common I guess it wouldn't matter if they were the same size.



I think at parity, even though the alligator snapper would have stronger jaws, the common snapper would be the best overall fighter, because they do still have strong jaws, but are also very aggressive and agile for a turtle. Actually, for its size, the common snapper is probably one of the toughest fighters in the entire animal kingdom.


----------



## yagyujubei (Oct 3, 2011)

I would say common snapper with spiny softshell at no.2


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Oct 3, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> I would say common snapper with spiny softshell at no.2



I would rank softshell species after the two snapper species, simply because their lack of a hard shell affords them more agility, but less armor. The third-place family in my book would be mud and musk turtles, because they also have a strong bite. Maybe in fourth place would be side-necked turtles, since they also have a strong bite. In fifth place, I would probably put most pond turtles, since they are quite speedy. I would probably rank box turtles sixth, and tortoises last; they are usually pretty calm creatures (except while mating), which is, after all, why so many of us like having them as pets!


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 3, 2011)

If all being equal size, a musk turtle is my absolute favorite. Everyone see them as less powerful because of thier small size, but if they were as big as a snapper, I'd think they would be extrememly dangerous.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Oct 3, 2011)

NINJA turtles...Leonardo in particular, his swords are very sharp


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 3, 2011)

Were the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Red-Eared Sliders?


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Oct 3, 2011)

fbsmith3 said:


> Were the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Red-Eared Sliders?



Judging by the fact that they lived in a tiny goldfish bowl before being flushed down the toilet, I'd say they were RES, yes!

Being ninja-trained mutants, I'd also say they'd be the toughest. But we're talking non-mutant, non-martial art expert turtles here.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 3, 2011)

I suppose you're right so I go back to Musk turtles. For a little guy they are very aggressive. Of course I only have known wild musk turtles, I don't know how aggressive pet Musk turtles are.


----------

